# Enjoying the sunshine:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Trixie, Oberhasli








Flower, Oberhasli








Bunny, Nigerian Dwarf








Punky, Nigerian Dwarf








Rose, Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very cute! We had a nice sunny day here today too!  :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all cute. Rose is just absolutely adorable!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Adorable. love the mouth wide open photo.. so cute


----------



## Tammy Tarrant (Dec 20, 2011)

awww they are soo cute :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pictures. We had a mostly grey day, usually the sun shines all the time here, and it is very hard to take this grey weather. Love the light in your pics.

Jan


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

We've had a really mild winter so far. THe gloom/grey keeps coming in and then rolling back out before doing much of anything. I have bulbs already poking out of the ground and robins all over the place, it's weird. No complaints from me, or the goats, but I'm hoping January won't shock us into hard winter.

Rose is adorable, but a skittish little thing. She's slowly getting better though.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Your little goaties are beautiful!!! I love the little nigerians. The other daughter my daughter said she would like some of those--I think if she persists it would be very hard for me to stand my ground! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable faces...the second pic is so cute ...looks like she is so shocked .....LOL :laugh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love Punky and Rose! Too cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Little Punky is darling!  Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Awww! Looks like Flower wants to sing in the choir! What a great group of goaties you've got there -- they're SO cute!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like Trixie is smiling!


----------

